# Unity Game Development Tool Available for Free



## Kreij (Oct 29, 2009)

Unity Technology has made their Unity Game Development Platform Free.
It used to be called Unity Indie and sold for $199.

The Pro version is still $1499 US

You can check it out at Unity Technologies Website


----------



## Disparia (Oct 29, 2009)

Downloading now to check it out...



> Thank you for downloading Unity
> You've chosen to download the most
> powerful game development tool this
> side of a million dollars.



Lol...


Kudos to Unity on the ease of product registration!


----------



## Kreij (Oct 29, 2009)

I loaded it here at home. Looks like a really nice, full featured application for game development.
It's nice that it natively imports Blender files too.
Now if only I was good at making assets. DOH !


----------

